# Trailer von - Plan B für die Liebe



## vlinktv (5 März 2010)

*Trailer*

Trailer von - Plan B für die Liebe

*Filmbeschreibung:*
Jahrelang hat Zoe nach dem richtigen Mann gesucht und einfach kein Glück gehabt. Da sie endlich Kinder will, entscheidet sie sich für Plan B: eine künstliche Befruchtung. Kaum erhält sie die Nachricht, dass sie schwanger ist, trifft sie auf Stan, der endlich Mr. Right sein könnte.

*Mehr Filminfos*

Kinostart: 22.04.2010
Genre: Komödie, Romanze 
Produktionsland: USA
Produktionsjahr: 2010
Verleih: Concorde Filmverleih
VERÖFFENTLICHUNGEN
Kinostart: 22.04.2010
CAST & CREW
Regie: Alan Poul
Drehbuch: Kate Angelo
Kamera: Xavier Pérez Grobet
Schnitt: Priscilla Nedd-Friendly
Musik: Stephen Trask
Hauptdarsteller: Jennifer Lopez, Danneel Harris, Eric Christian Olsen, Noureen DeWulf, Anthony Anderson, Alex O`Laughlin


----------

